# Do I need a primer for Sherwin Williams paint?



## bschuster (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm new to this forum but since reading through it I have decided to NOT use Behr paint on the urging of many and instead use Sherwin-Williams. 

First though, I have a question. Is it still necessary for me to use a primer on the walls? I recently purchased a home and would like to put a personal touch on it by painting the entire house. Some rooms are painted with medium tones but most of the others are fairly light. any help is much appreciated.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Assuming the underlying coat is in good condition, you usually do not need to prime. The only colors that commonly required priming are deep greens and deep reds, as the pigments used in those colors do a poor job of covering the existing color; in those cases the primer is tinted grey. (The SW color chip will have P-something printed on the back of the chip if this is required.)

That said, I had extensive drywall repairs to do, and existing paint of unknown quality and type in hideous colors. I primed the whole thing with SW PrepRite Pro Block Latex.

SirWired


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

sirwired said:


> That said, I had extensive drywall repairs to do, and existing paint of unknown quality and type in hideous colors. I primed the whole thing with SW PrepRite Pro Block Latex.
> 
> SirWired


 


I just had ceiling ( sheet rock ) work done in my bathroom . Went to local SW . They geve me pro block to prime with . But it was oil based. Why didn't they offer me the pro block in latex ?? I then painted with S W bath paint . Says it's for use in high mildew areas... Wasn't that expensive $ 20.00 per gal. for the paint.... I think the pro block was like $ 15.00 per QT


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why didn't they offer me the pro block in latex 

Because it was in the bath and the oil will provide a better base, thats my guess.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

bschuster said:


> I'm new to this forum but since reading through it I have decided to NOT use Behr paint on the urging of many and instead use Sherwin-Williams.
> 
> First though, I have a question. Is it still necessary for me to use a primer on the walls? I recently purchased a home and would like to put a personal touch on it by painting the entire house. Some rooms are painted with medium tones but most of the others are fairly light. any help is much appreciated.





sirwired said:


> Assuming the underlying coat is in good condition, you usually do not need to prime. The only colors that commonly required priming are deep greens and deep reds, as the pigments used in those colors do a poor job of covering the existing color; in those cases the primer is tinted grey. (The SW color chip will have P-something printed on the back of the chip if this is required.)


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bschuster (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Not having to buy primer will save me some money!!


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

and time, and agrevation, and headache from the smell, and rollercovers....


----------

